# Anyone have experience with online tutoring?



## Davidius (May 31, 2007)

I have been working with the Learning Center at UNC for a few semesters now tutoring German and Latin. However, I have recently been asked to do some tutoring work online and over the phone. The student lives several hours away and tutoring in-person would therefore be difficult. I was just wondering whether anyone on the board has any experience with this kind of tutoring, either being tutored or tutoring another. Has it been able to be effective?


----------



## larryjf (Jun 1, 2007)

I have, but it wasn't with languages.

Since being able to hear what is being said is important to language classes i would recommend using Paltalk as your medium. You can use it for free, and you can both type and speak to each other through it. You would have to be on at the same time (unlike using discussion boards). So it's basically a chat room with the added ability of speaking to each other.


----------



## eternallifeinchrist (Jun 1, 2007)

I teach online Spanish classes. Their workbook is online (Quia.com). It works pretty well. If you have any questions, please feel free to ask.


----------

